# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ادعيه و اذكار لتسهيل الزواج........

## رحيق الامل

*أدعية وأعمال مجربة لتيسير وتسهيل الزواج للشباب والفتيات* 
*أدعية و أعمال مجربة لتيسير وتسهيل الزواج للشباب و الفتيات ●● ╬╬██  * 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*أقوال نورانية هديــة للشباب والشابات جميعا، وهي عبارة عن الآية 24 من سورة القصص المباركة:*
*هناك آية من القرأن المجيد، وهي عبارة عن دعاء للنبي موسى -عليه السلام- دعا به ربــــه -تبارك وتعالى- بعدما أعان الفتاتين، وسقى لهما، وبعدما تولى إلى الظل، دعا بهذا الدعاء، وهي تلك الآية الكريمة: {فقال رب اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير}.. فهذا الدعاء المبارك، قد استوحاه العلماء والموقنين من خلال تدبرهم لآيات القرآن العظيم، واتخذوه دعاء مباركا، ليرزق الله تعالى به الشباب على الزواج.. وقد تم تجريبه كثيرا، واستجيب للكثير.*
*فلو تأملنا قليلا ما جاء من بعد الدعاء قال الله تعالى: ( فَجَاءتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاء قَالَتْ إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا فَلَمَّا جَاءهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ} .. فتزوج -عليه السلام- بعدما أن دخل على أبويهما، وهو الشيخ الكبير، فزوجه من إحدى ابنتيه، بعدما علم منه الإيمان الراسخ والأمانة.*
*ولكن لحصول حالة الاستجابة، هناك أمور لا بد منها وهي:*
*- أن يكون هناك يقين كبير بالإجابة.*
*- وحسن ظن بالله تبارك وتعالى.*
*- وأن يكون الإنسان بحالة إقبال صادق على الله تعالى.*
*- وأن يطهّر نفسه ويزكيها من الآثام الباطنية: كالأحقاد، والنوايا السيئة، أو الحسد، والرياء، وسائر الذنوب الأخرى.* 
*- وأن يكون مرتاحا، وليس متعبا.. وذلك لأن النبي موسى -عليه السلام- ما دعا بهذا الدعاء، إلا من بعد أن تولى إلى الظل؛ لأن بالظل والابتعاد عن حرارة الشمس، وبإراحة الجسد إذا كان متعبا، تتحقق حالة الخشوع أكثر، فيزيد الإقبال لدى النفس.*
*فعندما تحققت أهم أمور الدعاء المستجاب، لدى النبي موسى عليه السلام، تمت الإجابة مباشرة.. فتزوج من إحدى المؤمنتين، فما بالكم بزواج بدايته دعاء قرآني كريم، كيف أنه سيكون كثير البركات والنماء والعطايا والتوفيق، والله خير الرازقين!..* 
*وبالنهاية أذكركم بهذا الدعاء النوراني، قال الله عز وجل: {رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ}.* 
*وأخيرا أقول: عليكم أيضا بآية: {رب لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين}.*
*وأيضا: { ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما}.* 
*وقراءة سورة (يس) مهداة للزهراء عليها السلام، ففيها الفرج إن شاء الله عند كل الملمات، وهي مجربة.*




*◊◊◊◊◊♦♦♦◊◊◊◊◊*

*تفويض الأمر كله لله تعالى*

*زيارة الحسين -عليه الصلاة والسلام- والبكاء عليه*

*كتابة سورة الأحزاب، ووضعها في قارورة، والاحتفاظ فيها .. وإن شاء الله سوف يحقق الله للراجي .* 

*ومن المجرب أيضا: كتابة سورة (إنا فتحنا) إلى قوله تعالى : (عزيزا حكيما)بزعفران وماء الورد على لباس الفتاة.*


*قال رسول الله (ص) : من عسرت عليه حاجة، فليكثر بالصلاة علي.. فأنها تكشف الهموم والغموم، وتكثر الأرزاق، وتقضي الحوائج.*


*وأن تناجي الله -تعالى- بهذا الدعاء بقلب محب خاشع: (اللهم!.. افعل بي ما أنت أهله) و (أفوض أموري يا ربي وإلهي وحبيبي كلها إليك!.. فأنت العالم بصلاح أمري).*


*صلاة الاستغاثة بالبتول عليها أفضل الصلاة والسلام*

*روي في كيفية التوسل بالزهراء ، أن تصلي ركعتين ، فاذا سلمت فكبر الله ثلاثاً ، وسبح تسبيح الزهراء عليها السلام واسجد وقل مائة مرة : يا مولاتي ، يافاطمة أغيثيني ، ثم ضع خدّك الأيمن ، وقل كذلك ، ثم عد إلى السجود وقل كذلك ، ثم خدك الأيسر على الارض وقل كذلك ، ثم عد إلى السجود وقل كذلك مائة مرة وعشر مرات ، أذكر حاجتك تقضى(2). أما صلاة الاستغاثة بالبتول فهو نفس العمل السابق إضافة إلى ذلك تقول في السجود :* 
*( يا آمناً من كلّ شيء وكل شيء منك خائف حذر ، أسألك بأمنك من كل شيء وخوف كلّ شيء منك ، أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد ، وأن تعطيني أماناً لنفسي وأهلي ومالي وولدي حتى لا أخاف أحداً ولا أحذر من شيء أبداً ، إنك على كل شيء قدير ).* 



*وهذاشعر في التوسل في السيدة فاطمة الزهراء(ع) للخطيب الشيخ محسن الفاضلي*


*توسَّلـت بالحـوراء فاطمةَ الزّهــرا * لتلهمني حتـى أقــولَ بهـا شِعــرا* 
*فجاء بحمــدِ الله ما كنـت أبتـغـي * فأبديـتُ للمعبـودِ خالقـي الشّـكــرا* 
*أجل هي روح المصطفى كُـفءُ حيدرٍ * وأمُّ أبيهـا هـل تـرى مثلَــه فـخرا* 
*أول المثلِ الأعلـى بكــلَّ خصالهـا * جـلالاً كمـالاً عفّــةً شرفـاً قــدرا* 
*حوت مَكوُماتٍ قطُّ لم يحـو غيـرُهـا * فمن بالثّنا منهـا ألا قُـلْ لَنـا أحـرى* 
*وسيلـتُــنا والله خيــرُ وسيـلــةٍ * بحقًّ كما وهـي الشفيعـةُ فـي الأخرى* 
*أيــا قاتـَلَ اللهُ الـذي راعهـا وقـد * عليها قسـى ظلمـاً وروّعها عصْــرا* 
*وســوّد متـنيهـا وأحـرقَ بابَهــا * وأسقطهـا ذاكَ الجنيـنَ على الغبــرا* 
*أيــا مَن تواليهـا أتنسـى مُصـابَها * وتَسلو وقـد أمسـت ومقلتُهــا حمـرا* 
*من الضّربِ ضرِب الرّجس يومِ تمانعت * بأن يذهبوا بالمرتـضـى بعلِهـا قَسـرا* 
*وعـادت تعانـي هظمَهـا ومصابَهـا * بفقـدِ أبيـهـا وهي والهفـتـا عَبـرى* 
*الى أن قضت روحي فداهـا ولا تَسـل * عن أحوالهــا واللهُ مـن كلّنــا أدرى*


*◊◊◊◊◊♦♦♦◊◊◊◊◊*



*المداومة على قراءة الآية 21 من سورة الحديد*

*المداومة على قراءة المناجات الحادية عشرة، مناجات المفتقرين، من كلام سيد الساجدين عليه السلام*

*الرضا إذا نظر إلى أصحاب الدنيا* 

*الأغتسال و الصلاة ركعتين هدية إلى رسول الله (ص)، فإذا فرغت من التشهد وسلمت قل*
*اللهم أنت السلام، ومنك السلام.. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وبلغ روح محمد مني السلام، وأرواح الأئمة الصادقين سلامي.. واردد عليَّ منهم السلام، والسلام عليهم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*اللهم إن هاتين الركعتين هدية مني إلى رسولك صلى الله عليه و على آله فأثبني عليهما ما أملت ورجوت فيك وفي رسولك ياولي المؤمنين* 

*ثم تخر ساجد وتقول ياحي ياقيوم ياحي لا يموت يا حي لا إله إلا أنت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا أرحم الراحمين (40) مرة.*

*ثم تضع خدك الأيمن على الأرض، وتقولها (40) مرة. ثم تضع خدك الأيسر، وتقولها (40) مرة. ثم ترفع رأسك وتمدي يدك، وتقولها (40) مرة. ثم ترد يدك إلى رقبتك وتلوذ بسبابتك وتقولها (40) مرة .* 
*ثم خذ حنكك بيدك اليسرى، وابكي أو تباكي وقولي: يا محمد يارسول الله. أشكو إلى الله وإليك حاجتي.. ثم تسجد وتقول: ياالله ياالله (حتى ينقطع النفس) صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد، وافعل بي كذا وكذا .*

*فقال أبو عبد الله (ع): فأنا الضامن على الله -عز وجل- أن لا يبرح حتى تقضى حاجته.*


*◊◊◊◊◊♦♦♦◊◊◊◊◊*


*عن العلامة السيد الجليل ابو الحسن (مرتضوي )الأصفهاني قال:*
*قراءة سورة يس (5) مرات في مجلس واحد على طهارة، بشرط أن لايتكلم في الأثناء، مجربة لمن يريد أن يتزوج.*
*وقال أيضا: تقرأ من تريد أن تتزوج سورة طه (3) مرات على طهارة، ولاتتكلم في الأثناء. مجرب لحصول زواج.. ويشترط اتحاد الزمان والمكان، تفعل ذلك (7) أيام متوالية.*


*الأكثار من قراءة دعاء الفرج* 

*قراءة حلال المشاكل كل ليلة جمعة، والدعاء بعد ذلك و التوسل بأمير المؤمنين الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*

*قراءة أول صفحة في سورة البقرة (أو أول 4 آيات )وآية الكرسي، وآيتين بعدها وآخر 3 آيات، فلا تر في نفسك شيئا تكره.*


*الاكثار من حمد الله و شكره* 

*الأكثار من دعاء التوسل بأهل البيت عليهم السلام*

*ناد أبا الفضل عليه السلام، بـ 133: (يا كاشف الكرب عن وجة أخيك الحسين، اكشف عني الكرب بحق أخيك الحسين)*


*التوسل بالسيدة زينب عليها السلام، واقسم عليها بوداعها الأخير لأخيها الحسين يوم كربلاء، واطلب حاجتك*


*زيارة عاشوراء*

*الزيارة الجامعة*

*زيارة أمين الله*

*النذر لأهل البيت (ع) ومنها لأم البنين (ع) أو السيدة نفيسة عليهما السلام*


*◊◊◊◊◊♦♦♦◊◊◊◊◊*



*قراءة هذا الدعاء*

*(يا من يفعل ما يشاء، ولا يفعل ما يشاء غيره!.. صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد، وافعل بي ما أنت أهله، ولا تفعل بي ما أنا أهله، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين)!.. وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين.*




*قراءة دعاء الأمن، وبعده مائة مرة أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه -يوميا- فإنه ميسر لأمور الزواج بإذن الله*

*انقلبت على ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، مفوضا أمري إلى الله، ملجئا ظهري إلى الله، متوكلا على الله، وأقول: حسبي الله وكفى، سمع الله لمن دعا.*


*ٍسأل رجل الإمام الشيرازي -رحمه الله- عن ثلاث بنات له، بلغن سن الزواج، فلم يتقدم أي رجل لخطبتهن، فقال الإمام الشيرازي: "عليك بإقامة مجلس الحسين (ع) في المنزل، وأن يجعلها عادة له في كل أسبوع".. قال الرجل: سيدنا!.. أقول لك: لدي ثلاث بنات غير متزجات، وهن في سن الزواج، رد السيد قائلا ً: أفعل ما أمرتك به. ففعل ذلك الرجل ما قال له السيد، وبعد عام وإذا بثلاثهن متزوجات. اللهم صلِّ على محمد و آل محمد.*


*قراءة دعاء البهاء في أسحار شهر رمضان*

*قراءة سورة (طه) لمدة أربعين يوم*


*سأل آية الله الشيخ بهجت -حفظه الله- عن شخص أو رجل يريد الزواج، فبماذا تنصحه.. فأوصى بالإكثار وخصوصا بعد صلاة الفجر من:*
*(اللهم!.. أغنني بحلالك عن حرامك، وبفضلك عمن سوالك).*
*أو قال: (اللهم!.. أغنني بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك عمن سواك).*


*وضع اسم المحتاجين في ضريح سيدي ومولاي الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم وعليك بالمواظبة على زيارة الكاظميين -عليهما السلام- لأنهما لا يردوك خائبة بإذنه تعالى*



*{ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما}.. كرر هذه الآية في قنوت كل صلاة، وإذا شعرت بالوحدة في أي وقت، فنادي: ( ياخير من خلى به وحيد)!..*


*أدعي -يا أختي- بأن يرزقك الله -سبحانه وتعالی- ابن حلال صالح جدا، يقربك من ربك، ويکون لك نعم العون على طاعته، والنيل لرضوانه فی دار الخلد.. خاصة أنه لا تزال الفرصة أمامك سانحة.*
*فتوکلي علی الله، وصلي رکعتين صلاة الفرج، التي في حمدها مائة مرة {إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين}، وتوسلي بمولاتنا فاطمة الزهراء، وتکلمي معها تکلم الابنة مع أمها فی الخلوة، وبثي شکواك إليها يوميا، وأخبريها بکل شيء، قبل أن تخبرها ملائکة الله عن أعمالك.. لأنه -کما تعلمين، وکما ينص القرآن- أعمالنا مشاهدة من المعصومين، بما قال الله تبارك وتعالی: {وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون}.*
*فإذن، لو تعرضين عليها أنت جميع أعمالك ونواياك وأمنياتك، وتأخذيها وکيلة لك فی الزواج، وفی جميع أمورك.. سوف ترين الخير برمته، وتشعرين بأنوار الزهراء الساطعة في سماء قلبك، وحياتك.*
*وببرکة دعاء أمنا فاطمة الزهراء سيدتنا وسيدة نساء العالمين من الأولين والآخرين.*
*وبالمقابل أدعوك لأن تکوني معها، کصديقة حميمة، تزوريها بزيارتها الخاصة، وتخبريها عن کل شيء، وتتحدثي معها کل يوم.. إضافة إلى ذلك ابعثي لها هدية، وهي: إهداؤها 11صلاة علی محمد وال محمد، وتأکدي أن مولاتنا وحبيبتنا حبيبة حبيب رب العالمين، ستراعاك أفضل من أی شخص، وتفهمك أحسن.*
*فاللهم صلِّ علی فاطمة وأبيها وأمها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك، والعن أعداءهم أجمعين عدد ما أحاط به علمك!.. وارزق أختنا الحبيبة من عبادك الصالحين من يکون قره عين لها في الدنيا والآخرة، وارزقها أولادا يکونون من أفضل أصحاب مولانا وسيدنا صاحب الأمر والزمان.. أمين يا رب العالمين!..*



*(اتركوا المعاصي، وأقيموا الصلاة في أول وقتها)* 


*قراءة دعاء الأمن من الصحيفة السجادية لزين العابدين عليه السلام، وهي موجودة أيضا بمفاتيح الجنان.*



*الدعاء كل يوم مستقبل القبلة، وبعد انتهائك قل استغفر الله وأتوب إليه -100 مرة- فهذا الدعاء وارد في كشف الضر، ودفع الهم، وتفريج الكرب.. بشرط عدم انقطاعك عن قراءته.*




*◊◊◊◊◊♦♦♦◊◊◊◊◊*

*(1)- تقرأين سورة طه ثلاث مرات، و أنت على طهارة، ودون أن تتكلمي أثناء القراءة.. و يشترط اتحاد الزمان و المكان، و لتفعلي ذلك لمدة 7 أيام متتالية.*

*(2)- تكتبين سورة مريم وتنقعيها في ماء عذب، وتغسلين رأسكِ بمائها.*

*(3)- تكتبين سورة الرحمن في حرز، يوم الجمعة والأثنين، وتضعين الحرز عند صدركِ.*

*(4)- أكتبي هذه الآية في ورقة واحمليها معكِ: {سابقوا الى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والارض اعدت للذين امنوا بالله ورسله ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم}.*

*(5)- تكتبين هذه الآيات بماء الورد والزعفران على لباسك: {إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا * ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك و يهديك صراطاً مستقيما * و ينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا * هو الذي أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم ولله جود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما * ليدخل المؤمنين و المؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما * ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات الظانين بالله ظن السوء عليهم دائرة السوء وغضب الله عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم و ساءت مصيرا * ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عزيزا حكيما}.*

*(6)- اقرئي سورة يس 5 مرات في مجلس واحد وأنتِ على طهارة، بشرط أن لا تتكلمي أثناء القراءة.*





*وأسأل الله -سبحانه وتعالى- بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها، أن يرزق الشاب بالزوجة الصالحه وبالزوج الصالح للفتيات و الذرية المباركة إن شاء الله*


*« نسألكم الدعاء »*

----------

